# New member embarrased - Wet farts



## DeesFunkyArt (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have been suffering with IBS-D for well over 20 years now. Have had all the tests, tried every treatment known to man so far. I have always *lived* with it, although avoid a lot of stuff because of it. Recently though, (and this is embarrassing) I have begun to have a wet fart about each month. It has happened quite a few times now. I don't feel the urgency to go or anything like that, but try to let out a little wind and end up with a wet fart. I can either have a bout of d after it, or nothing much at all. The next morning, I might then have a completely normal BM first up. I don't understand it and am so mortified by it. Does this happen to others? Any advice, comfort etc???


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I always called them surprise farts, nd they really were a regular feature in the mornings, for me. The only thing worse was the surprise D, when I couldn't even make it to the toilet in our house in time. It turns out that the root of my problem was smoking based inflammation in mt upper and lower GI system. I have been treating it with a grape based flavonoid supplement that has kept this controlled since the end of 1999. That would be my "tip."Mark


----------



## DeesFunkyArt (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Mark, thank you so much for your reply. LOL, surprise farts, that made me giggle, at least I can still laugh at this a *little* bit!Just weird as I have not had this problem before, but the past few months, I have had one a month (or more) on average, and always at night, which is strange, because 95% of the time my problems with IBS are in the mornings, as with most people. I have suffered with IBS-D for about 25 years now, at least (I am 45) and this is a new "symptom". In the back of my mind, I worry it is something sinister, but have had all the lovely tests, colonoscopies, stool samples etc. But, WHY is it suddenly happening to me? I want to cry about it!I would love you to tell me more about the supplements, I get worried trying something new, because a lot of natural things and supplements give me more D but I am certainly open to trying something on your recommendation. I am in Australia, but sure I can get whatever it is over here, perhaps under another name though.Many thanks,Dee


----------

